# Lamotrigine and pregnancy



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi Maz,

We never expected to get pg again as we've always needed tx before, I've 4 days late with a faint positive, but I'm on lamotrigine which I know is really bad in pregnancy. 

We've had lots of chemicals in the past, I don't know what the limit is to say 'yes i'm actually pregnant' as I don't want to start coming off it now and then say Friday we get another chemical and its all over.

I don't think I can just stop it immediately, that they'll have to titrate me off it like they had to when I was first on it. 

If I've already been taking it now will it have done its harm?

Just wondered what your expert advice would be.

Thank you for your help.

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MandyM,

Sorry not to reply sooner, been away on holiday. What was outcome of other tests? Was it a BFP or chemical? Sending   

I'm assuming that GP/Consultant prescribing the lamotrigine knows that you are ttc again? Lamotrigine and other anticonvulsants do carry a slight increased risk over the background rate of birth defects, however this can be minimised by taking 5mg folic acid when ttc and also monitoring pregnancy with additional scans and checks.

As you say you shouldn't stop these types of drugs immediately but would need to come off them slowly and also discuss what the risks benefits would be to stopping them if pregnant. Many women with epilepsy continue taking these types of medicines succesfully during pregnancy and have healthy babies at the end of it. The key thing is to ensure that you discuss everything with your presciber (preferably before becoming pregnant)

Hope this helps?
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

